# Introduction



## James Clifton (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi,
   I'm a old MA,also one of Bram Franks Instructors.Got interested in this forum,looking for info on Hip Replacement! Yeah,I have to have it done,had 2 knee operations.When I started MA there was no padding ,gloves etc. My time was ,Wallace ,Lewis,Norris,Mullins,as I said I'm an old guy!LOL! These were the guys I emulated & looked up too.Already have gotten a lot of info on hip replacement!
 Thanks,
           Jim


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome James and enjoy your way around the forum. Looking forward to your posts in the future. Be sure to dig around our extensive archives. 

I'm still shaking my head in wonder though... "found this site by looking for info on hip replacements! (giggles) no offense of course... just the connection eludes me.

Bob, are you advertising on Medical websites now? (giggles) Gee, I guess you can find MA-ist anywhere huh? :lol2:


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome back!   Happy posting.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 6, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Apr 6, 2006)

Greetings James and welcome to MT from another old MA..We are from the same era as I reconize ALL the name you mentioned.."Superfoot" was in a process of having a hip replacement the last time I saw him..Bet of luck...


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello we are in the same era too, I can relate to all of them.
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome James!  Happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Tarot (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome

You are not alone, when I started in Martial Arts "Enther the Dragon" was a brand new movie.


----------



## James Clifton (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome guys!Some old guys huh??LOL!First tourn.I entered was Ref. by Luis Delgado,we didn't do well together! LOL! Any of you "old" guys having knee prob.& Dr. wants to give you those shots to help!!Forget it!! Expensive & according to guys I asked about it,didn't work on one & worked on one,BUT DIDN'T THE 2ND TIME AROUND!! 
Jim


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  I'd love to learn more from your experience! :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome, just imagine the possibility...you could very well be more machine than man.  IF that isn't grounds for a beer, I dont know what is.


----------



## still learning (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the sites...........Aloha


----------



## Gemini (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm a head to toe Bioskin walking bill board myself. 

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## green meanie (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice to have you here 

I hope you enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 8, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  :ultracool


----------



## hong kong fooey (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------

